# team 1 bow setups



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey guys lets see your setups


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't have any pics but I will be using this set-up:
High Country VFA
Armortech HD 5 Pin
LD
TightSpot
FMJ's

Jake


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

no pics on me but will post some later.
this is what im shooting though.
im shooting the new Mathews z7.
the new QAD Hunters Rest.
a Mathews quiver "wont be on bow in pics."
a 30 in. Cartel Carbon Stabilizer. "not for hunting though."
the new Athens Rellic sight. also wont be on bow cause its for hunting and my bow is set for comp shoots right now.
im shooting light speeds 3D carbon arrows, with blazer vanes.
not sure witch broadheads.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

witch broad heads do you guys think i should shoot?
its between,
rage 3 blade.
f-15 Dual-blade Exspandable.
bloodrunner 2 blade.

im conofused on what i should shoot i have shot the rage 3blade for the last 2 years but im not sure if the other 2 are better, anybody know more than me?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i dont trust expandables. too many stories about them not opening and animals running off. i have been curious about the blood runner if you use it please tell me the results.

thx,
bigbulls10


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd go with the BR. The Rages are junk IMO.

Jake


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> i dont trust expandables. too many stories about them not opening and animals running off. i have been curious about the blood runner if you use it please tell me the results.
> 
> thx,
> bigbulls10


ive been thinking about trying them. the f-15s are out i was talkin to a archery shop owner today and he said that he has had alot of comoplaints about them. ive always done good with rage though to, so im kinda in a jiffy haha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never had good results with Rage.

Jake


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

blood runner just seems like a good broadhead. they are a little bit to pricey for me but if they get the job done then thats all that matters


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my bow setup for elk is 
bow= truth 2 50# 27 inch draw
sight= apex gear bone collector 4 pin with micro adjust
rest= trophy taker extreme sl fall away
stabilizer= limbsaver moudular system
wrist sling= allen fleece wrist sling
string and cable= vaportrail
release= fletcher .44 caliper
quiver= octane one peice
arrow= carbon express pile driver hunter 250s
fletching= nap twister vanes bone collector edition white and green
broadhead= slick trick 100 grain mags


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

my setup is:

Mathews z7 62 pounds 28" draw
victory v1 arrows 
ramcat broad heads
apache drop away
Octane 6" stab.
Vital Gear Vertical Star Track .029 Pin Sight 
kwickie quiver


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbulls10 said:


> i dont trust expandables. too many stories about them not opening and animals running off. i have been curious about the blood runner if you use it please tell me the results.
> 
> thx,
> bigbulls10


I know this insn't my team but the NAP Bloodrunners are some awesome broadheads, very tough and they WILL OPEN on impact and if they happen to not open idk how they wouldn't but you are guaranteed a 1" cut with the 3 blade and a 1 1/8" cut with the 2 blade.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

this is my new 2009 fred bear lights out


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*blood runner*



Ignition kid said:


> I know this insn't my team but the NAP Bloodrunners are some awesome broadheads, very tough and they WILL OPEN on impact and if they happen to not open idk how they wouldn't but you are guaranteed a 1" cut with the 3 blade and a 1 1/8" cut with the 2 blade.


thanks have been very curious about these heads. not saying there bad heads infact have never shot them its just expandables in general. im pretty sure there is some great expandables. i just dont know wich ones. i have seen and heard stories about rage heads not opening (think the hype is what sells em imo)


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

ive shot rage 3 blade broadheads for the last 2 years and have never had a problem, not say that there are not problems with them ive just never had any problems.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

i thonk im gonna go with the bloodrunners this year though.
sounds like an all around better broadhead then rage.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

for some expandables like rage some people shoot them for years and never have problems but then someone could buy a three pack and 2 /3 heads wont open. thats highly unlikely but i have seen it happen


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> for some expandables like rage some people shoot them for years and never have problems but then someone could buy a three pack and 2 /3 heads wont open. thats highly unlikely but i have seen it happen


yeah i know what you mean, thats why im gonna get away from exspandables. sounds like a smarter idea.


----------



## BowHunter0905 (Jul 31, 2010)

My deer hunting setup:
Bow-Diamond Edge #53/27"
Arrows-Easton ACC Pro Hunter 440's blazer vanes
Sight-Truglo Pendulum
Stabilizer-Limbsaver Mini S-Coil
Rest-Whisker Biscuit Quick shot
Broadhead-NAP Thunderhead 100's

Will have pics up in a little.


----------

